
Google asked 5,600 employees about remote work. This is what they learned. - cpeterso
https://www.fastcompany.com/90329043/exclusive-google-asked-100000-employees-about-remote-work-this-is-what-they-learned
======
makecheck
“Uniformly distributing inconvenience” is exactly the wrong fix for bad
meeting times and it shows a profound insensitivity to employees. Work-life
balance is _important_. If you are creating so many inconveniences that you
think you need to fairly “distribute” them, then you desperately need to
figure out how to _eliminate all these inconveniences_.

Distribute _responsibility_ to the point where _generally_ each region can be
self-sufficient for its assigned tasks. If you are having meetings multiple
times per week across time zones, something is wrong. Sync-ups across sites
are not completely out of the ordinary but they should be _rare_. And most
crucially, when they occur, fully expect and encourage those involved to leave
early the next day or come in late some time that week, i.e. they get that
time with their family _back_ , it is not simply sacrificed on the altar for
the benefit of company investors.

